# FR: since I was + age / since the age of X



## necessejamais

Bonjour. Comment dit-on: "I've had this doll since I was three years old?" 

I know I can just say: "J'ai cette poupee depuis l'age de trois annees." 
*But what tense would "_was _three years old" be in?

Would it be: "J'ai cette poupee depuis que j'_avais_ trois anees?" 

merci mille fois!

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Michael-78

Hello,

Indeed you can say: "J'ai cette poupée depuis l'âge de trois *ans*."

Or: "J'ai cette poupée depuis que *j'ai* trois *ans*?" (présent simple)


----------



## hlafor

depuis que j'avais 3 ans.
depuis que j'etais enfant


----------



## titi22

correct me if i'm wrong, but in English you can also say(and it has exactly the same meaning) 'i've had this doll for 15/20/30 years (depending on your actual age). In French, it is "j'ai cette poupée depuis 15/20/30 *ans*", because the English present perfect often corresponds with the French present. So in your case, "j'ai cette poupée depuis que j'ai trois ans", the result is still actual. or (but less good in the context because thre won't be the idea of 'i still have it' although there's the demonstrative "cette" that shows the doll) "j'ai eu cette poupée quand j'avais trois ans". Hope it helps.


----------



## Michael-78

hlafor said:


> depuis que j'avais 3 ans.
> depuis que j'etais enfant :



En français, on met un présent simple si sa poupée elle l'a encore:
"Depuis que j'*ai* 3 ans"

Autrement ça serait bon si elle ne l'a plus.

"J'*avais *cette poupée quand j'étais jeune" or "j'*ai eu* cette poupée quand j'étais jeune"


----------



## gazyna

Hi, I was wondering how you would say:

Ever since I was 10 years old, I have been watching her on T.V.

heres my try at it:

Depuis j’avais 10 ans je l’ai regardée sur la télé


And can someone also explain what I got wrong? Thanks


----------



## Donaldos

Je la *regarde* à la télé depuis que j'*ai* 10 ans.


----------



## midnight_sun

I was wondering how I would put 'ever since I was 10 I have wanted to write a book' as I am not very good with the past tense and only know the basic stuff =/

If anyone could help I would be most grateful. thanks


----------



## la grive solitaire

My try: _Je voulais écrire un livre depuis l’âge de 10 ans._


----------



## simera

_Depuis l'âge de 10 ans j'ai envie d'écrire un livre._
_Depuis mes 10 ans j'ai envie d'écrire un livre. _

I wouldn't use "voulais" since I still want to write a book.


----------



## Mancub

It seems the subject wrote a book henceforth (I have wanted) so it would be:
>> "Depuis que j'ai eu 10 ans (petite variante) j'ai (toujours) eu envie d'écrire un livre"
By using the present in the second part ("j'ai envie d'écrire") you would mean he still has not write that book.


----------



## 3Lulu3

I am referring to an interest that I have had since the age of 12.

Is it "Dès mes douze ans..." or "Dès les douze ans..."?

OR

Is "Dès l’âge de douze ans..." better?

Since I was 12 I have always been interested in francophone culture.


----------



## SwissPete

Dès l'âge de 12 ans, j'ai ...
or 
J'ai ... dès l'âge de 12 ans.


----------



## BlueIce

would "*depuis que j'ai 12 ans*" work here ?


----------



## Neige de Novembre

Depuis que j'ai 12 ans, je m'intéresse à la culture francophone.
Je m'intéresse à la culture francophone depuis que j'ai 12 ans.

Also:

Je m'intéresse à la culture francophone depuis l'âge de 12 ans.

If you really want to use "dès", then you would have to say:

_J'ai commencé à m'intéresser à la culture francophone dès l'âge de 12 ans._


----------



## Skaterjnoo

Hi =)

Would it be correct if I said 'il a été boxeur Thai depuis l'age de neuf ans'... or am I supposed to leave it in the present tense : 'il est boxeur Thai depuis...' ?


----------



## janpol

il pratique la boxee thai depuis l'âge de 9 ans.


----------



## xtib

Present tense is way better. "il a été.." doesn't work.


----------



## DearPrudence

I wouldn't say "depuis que j'ai eu 10 ans" :-/
Rather:
*"Depuis que j'ai 10 ans, je veux écrire un livre."
"Je veux écrire un livre depuis que j'ai 10 ans."* (I prefer this one)


----------



## icy_typhoon

Hi, this is my first post ever on wordreference so please be nice! >_<

Is this right?
"Mon oncle fume depuis il était seize ans"


----------



## Omelette

You got the first bit right, but the second bit has to be in the present too.
'avoir 16 ans'  > 'depuis qu'il a seize ans'


----------



## HerbertX

depuis qu'il *a eu* 16 ans, à mon avis
ou :
depuis l'âge de 16 ans


----------



## Oddmania

_Depuis qu'il *a eu* 16 ans_ would mean _since he *turned *16_ (= since the very day he turned 16).

I agree with Omelette, you definitely need the Present tense here. 

This is probably due to the fact that we consider aging as an on-going action, something that lasts up to the present day, even though he is no longer 16. 

Or maybe because we simply lack a more appropriate tense!_ A eu_ means something slightly different, and _avait _only works in a past context ("He had been smoking since he was 16" : _Il fumait depuis qu'il avait 16 ans_ ).


----------



## HerbertX

Oddmania said:


> _Depuis qu'il *a eu* 16 ans_ would mean _since he *turned *16_ (= since the very day he turned 16).



C'est ce que j'avais compris et c'est ce que je voulais rendre. Il s'est mis à fumer depuis le jour de ses seize ans. "a eu" alors toujours impossible ? […]


----------



## Oddmania

Non, bien sûr, c'est correct dans ce cas  Mais ce n'est pas ce que dit la phrase originale de Icy_typhoon. _To be 16_ est différent de _to turn 16._


----------



## Rushes

1) Mon oncle fume depuis 16 ans = cela fait 16 ans qu'il fume. (My uncle has been smoking for 16 years.)
2) Mon oncle fume depuis ses 16 ans = Il a commencé à fumer à l'âge de 16 ans. (My uncle has been smoking since he was 16)

En anglais, c'est bien un présent comme en français. Seulement, le français n'a pas de marqueur aspectuel de continuité toujours visible.


----------



## Henk van der veren

Hello,

_'Je joue au piano depuis que *je suis *huit ans.'
_
Is this sentence correct? Or do I have to use one of the next options: _j'étais , j'ai
_
Thank you in advance.


----------



## nicduf

Depuis que j'ai huit ans est la seule formulation correcte.


----------



## SwissPete

In English, you *are *eight years old (the verb is_ to be_).
En français, tu *as *huit ans (le verbe est _avoir_).


----------

